# Anyone on the PB make a good...



## nicnap (May 28, 2008)

dry rub for steaks? How about ribs? I am looking for something other than my usual rub....garlic, salt, red pepper, and a few other things...

If you have something that you think is good, by all means post it.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 28, 2008)

Try this:


Montreal Steak Seasoning-


----------

